# Rasberry Wine



## lv2mkwn (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi All. Love your site. very informative. Does anybody have a recipe for a one gallon batch of rasberry wine. I would like to try making this wine from frozen rasberries if possible. I await your knowledgeable advice from all. Thanks


----------



## smurfe (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a look here. 

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/redrasp.asp

Using frozen fruit is actually not a bad idea. Most frozen fruits are actually riper than buying fresh fruit which has been harvested with the intention of taking a bit to get to market. I know many that go to Sam's Club or other grocers and buy frozen fruits to make wine.


----------



## Dhorton (Jan 19, 2010)

I made this wine [RED RASPBERRY WINE (1)], started it about 2 months ago, but I made a 5 gallon batch so I multiplied the numbers. Its now dry, but has a very weak flavor, will back sweetening add/bring out the raspberry flavor? or should I go with a f-pak?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2010)

If you feel its that weak then an f-pac is needed, I usually go 6 lbs per gallon. Jack Kellar's site is a great place to find recipes for those that dont exist but i always find them weak in flavor and high in alc. they need more fruit per gallon and less sugar per gallon.


----------

